# Vermeer 630B for $525



## Quikaj01 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to get some insight on a vermeer 630b stump grinder I have a lead on. It needs some motor work, ie. heads worked, valve job done.... New set of teeth. I'm going to find out how many hours is on her tomorrow.. I heard she's a dinosaur and kinda slow, but it'd be my first stump grinder and expand my business. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 23, 2014)

Quikaj01 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to get some insight on a vermeer 630b stump grinder I have a lead on. It needs some motor work, ie. heads worked, valve job done.... New set of teeth. I'm going to find out how many hours is on her tomorrow.. I heard she's a dinosaur and kinda slow, but it'd be my first stump grinder and expand my business. Any suggestions welcome



Don't know much about the 630b. I have a 252, 602 and 1102. All good machines. Now just because you can pick it up for $525 doesn't mean it's a good deal. You could end up spending thousands to bring an old machine back to life when maybe you could have gotten a newer machine in working condition for the same as what you put into that old one. Just something to consider. That's my 2 cents


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 23, 2014)

It was the city's stump grinder.. Supposedly the operator bypassed the governor to get threw jobs faster... It comes with a new set of teeth. I'm going to look at it tomorrow. Mean while looking at the going rate and how much parts will be..


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 23, 2014)

Quikaj01 said:


> It was the city's stump grinder.. Supposedly the operator bypassed the governor to get threw jobs faster... It comes with a new set of teeth. I'm going to look at it tomorrow. Mean while looking at the going rate and how much parts will be..



A city worker trying to get a job done FASTER?! Unheard of around here. Most city employees would try and find a way to slow it down!! Teeth are cheap compared to engine repairs. It can have the best teeth in the world, if it doesn't run what good are they?!


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha.. I know right! It's worth looking at. I've rebuilt several engines.. Just getting parts for the Wisconsin W4 1770 might be a challenge, but if I have a decent grinder afterwords it will be worth it!


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 23, 2014)

Quikaj01 said:


> Haha.. I know right! It's worth looking at. I've rebuilt several engines.. Just getting parts for the Wisconsin W4 1770 might be a challenge, but if I have a decent grinder afterwords it will be worth it!



Never owned a Wisconsin. A few guys I have talked to said they make good boat anchors! It's worth checking out. If it doesn't need much and you can get it going and make it work that a good deal! Just don't wanna see you get burned and stuck with a piece of scrap metal. Good luck.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one got it new their a good stumper as for the motor used they run$ 4500.00 new 8000.00 and you will have to check the pill block bearings


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2014)

new shaft will run you 800+ pillar block 250.00 bearings


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quikaj01 said:


> Haha.. I know right! It's worth looking at. I've rebuilt several engines.. Just getting parts for the Wisconsin W4 1770 might be a challenge, no that's easy vermeer will have them $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> new shaft will run you 800+ pillar block 250.00 bearings


 
Thanks for the info and the picture! I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> I have one got it new their a good stumper as for the motor used they run$ 4500.00 new 8000.00 and you will have to check the pill block bearings


 
$4500.00 for a USED motor? $8000.00 NEW? Wow


----------



## flushcut (Mar 24, 2014)

Quikaj01 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to get some insight on a vermeer 630b stump grinder I have a lead on. It needs some motor work, ie. heads worked, valve job done.... New set of teeth. I'm going to find out how many hours is on her tomorrow.. I heard she's a dinosaur and kinda slow, but it'd be my first stump grinder and expand my business. Any suggestions welcome


$525 sounds fishy


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Motor has some compression, cutter wheel spins and has no binding, no play in the pill block bearings.. drive belt is pretty dry-rotted. Decisions decisions..


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 24, 2014)

drive belt is 100.00 their a rebuilt motor on ebay for 4800.00


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> drive belt is 100.00 their a rebuilt motor on ebay for 4800.00


I wonder why they're so expensive? This one has compression, I can buy parts from ebay.. I'm thinking there isn't much wrong with it.. I'll post pictures..


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Pics


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

More


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

A few rusty spots..


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 24, 2014)

ruff looking


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 24, 2014)

my 630






my 252


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea... The one I'm looking at has definitely been left outside, suffering in the elements of Mother Nature. Man! Yours is super clean!! Well taken care of!


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 24, 2014)

I think it's easily fixable... Might not be pretty, but I can some her some TLC.. . We'll see.. Have to think about it


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 25, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> my 630
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one I'm looking at has 482 hrs on it.. Just curious how many you have on your 630b


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got it new has 1ooo hrs the 252 has 1400 hrs


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 25, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> I got it new has 1ooo hrs the 252 has 1400 hrs


Thanks.. I'm going to take my compression kit over.. A week from now she might have a home in my garage


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 30, 2014)

$500 for a 630?? Quit dicking around and buy the thing. That's a great deal. Yes you'll need to work on it but those are worth about $8000 in good shape. The Wisconsin engine is easily rebuilt and very tuff and durable. Post a pic of the hour meter, front and back, I'll tell you if its original.


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 30, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> $500 for a 630?? Quit dicking around and buy the thing. That's a great deal. Yes you'll need to work on it but those are worth about $8000 in good shape. The Wisconsin engine is easily rebuilt and very tuff and durable. Post a pic of the hour meter, front and back, I'll tell you if its original.



I'm arranging to pick it up next week if all goes as planned!  I'll post pics/video.. Thanks for the added encouragement!


----------



## Quikaj01 (Mar 31, 2014)

How much would a greenteeth setup cost?? Just curious..


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 1, 2014)

you have to get 2 different 700 for cutter wheel 900 for side teeth {3] I like Vermeer pros on 630 my 252 has them it was$ 350.00


----------

